# endor



## Rashae Lamar (Feb 19, 2011)

Hey guys I just have a couple questions about endor. I have a male pup that is out of atak x coma (endor daughter). He has the jet prey drive and the endor size but what in the world happen to endor. I heard stories but i figured that you guys would know.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

How big is your pup?


----------



## Rashae Lamar (Feb 19, 2011)

tank is 4 months old an is around 55 pounds.


----------



## Gina Pasieka (Apr 25, 2010)

55# ....you definitely named him appropriately...lol


----------



## Rashae Lamar (Feb 19, 2011)

yea my female is a year an shes around 77 to 80 pounds (timo x teeka )


----------



## Kevin Walsh (Sep 8, 2009)

Rashae Lamar said:


> Hey guys I just have a couple questions about endor. I have a male pup that is out of atak x coma (endor daughter). He has the jet prey drive and the endor size but what in the world happen to endor. I heard stories but i figured that you guys would know.


I think he ended up at energi dogs in Mexico...they use to have a website, but now it looks like some web template so maybe they are updating or something.
what were your questions?


----------



## Rashae Lamar (Feb 19, 2011)

Ive just heard rumors that he doesnt reproduce his self very well and that his off spring take a while to mature but i dont see those issues right not with my pupp


----------



## david bills (Aug 17, 2010)

i tell ya i had a dingo and bailey male that his mother was an endor daughter and he was a bomb at 15 months 24 inches tall and 72 pds and is working on the streets( WISH I STILL HAD HIM)


----------



## Rashae Lamar (Feb 19, 2011)

Well he has enough prey drive for two dogs but i love his bite an grips already


----------



## kamphuis gerben (Jan 29, 2009)

hello,as the trainer and owner from endor i can say that in this moment he already has a lot titled knpv dogs from his ofspring many litters all males got titled and not just sporty dogs but 9 out of 10 very or most impressive dogs during trails its no secret were he is hes whith the owner of nextel mexico who lives in san diego texas as his personal protectiondog hes always on his side 
he gives bigger type of dogs who take physically longer time to mature than smaller dogs 
but mentally they show good drive good gripps and very good nerves from very young age off 
greetings gerben


----------



## Rashae Lamar (Feb 19, 2011)

well i guess that puts an end to all my questions and worries, thank you very much gerben.


----------

